# Old school Mitsubishi A-5004



## Face of Fear (Sep 4, 2012)

Picked this up today. Figured this would be the best place to show it off. Got it pretty much for free. It still had the factory seal on the box unopened.


----------



## Face of Fear (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't decided if I wanna use it or just let it sit and look sweet.


----------



## Face of Fear (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with these at all?


----------



## Face of Fear (Sep 4, 2012)

Noone? Looking for any info I can get. Like real world clamped power. I'm about to have a matching 2 channel along with another 4 channel. Considering doing an old school build in my 86 firebird with 1 of the 4 channels.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the last one of these from that ebay seller. He put a sale on it and my total was like 52 shipped. I am the same way - I think it's pretty unique and I don't know if I want to use it yet!


----------

